
Months 3 to 17 of my baby's sleep and breastfeeding schedule - algui91
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/6s0ba9/months_3_to_17_of_my_babys_sleep_and/
======
algui91
I first saw this on this site: [https://flowingdata.com/2017/08/08/14-months-
of-sleep-and-br...](https://flowingdata.com/2017/08/08/14-months-of-sleep-and-
breast-feeding/)

